# 1884 "Plectocycle"



## Wing Your Heel (Mar 16, 2009)

1884 "Plectocycle" (Reproduction Victorian Front-steering High-Wheel Tricycle)








Thought this may interest you, as high wheel tricycles like this established the three-wheeler as a means of transport for the first time (Queen Victoria bought a Salvo in 1881). The social divisions at the time between tricycles and bicycles are interesting; they seem to have sowed the seeds of later divisions between cars and motorcycles.















I've written up a brief history here -

http://oldbike.wordpress.com/1880s-tricycle-lever-drive-front-chain-to-front-wheel/

Decided to sell some of my old bikes and tricycles, so if anyone interested, this one now on UK ebay: Item number: 360139217983)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=360139217983


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 1, 2009)

*April Fool...*

April Fool...


----------



## Quintessence Editions (Nov 20, 2013)

*Plectocycle 1884*



Wing Your Heel said:


> 1884 "Plectocycle" (Reproduction Victorian Front-steering High-Wheel Tricycle)
> 
> 
> Hello,
> ...


----------

